# Posting submission puts images sideways or upside-down [SOLVED]



## DaxMarko (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello! I am new to posting on furrafinity and I encountered this weird issue when I'm uploading my artwork, that puts it sideways or even upside-down. I don't know what I'm doing wrong here, I tried posting submission and then upload same image on it again, but same thing happens. Images I'm trying to upload are rotated just fine. The resolution of them are around 2560 x 1500, if that helps.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 22, 2017)

If you haven't already, try uploading from a computer rather than a mobile device. In most cases these problems seem to occur because many digital cameras, including those in cell phones, don't actually rotate images, but rather embed meta-information to tell the device to display the image rotated. (Basically a digital "this side up")

Since FA doesn't interpret this meta-information, it goes only by the pixel order in the image when determining what side should be the top.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 23, 2017)

Extending on Quoting_Mungo's answer, if you open the file in an image editor, such as MS Paint, Photoshop or GIMP, and rotate the image either 90deg clockwise or 90deg counter-clockwise and then back again and save the file, it will remove the metadata that a camera will sometimes embed.

Windows (like most cameras) reads this metadata and while the image may look the right way up in a file manger, it is actually in fact, rotated.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> If you haven't already, try uploading from a computer rather than a mobile device. In most cases these problems seem to occur because many digital cameras, including those in cell phones, don't actually rotate images, but rather embed meta-information to tell the device to display the image rotated. (Basically a digital "this side up")
> 
> Since FA doesn't interpret this meta-information, it goes only by the pixel order in the image when determining what side should be the top.


Or, you know, the staff could've designed a mobile friendly version of FA by now to combat these types of issues, it's only been thirteen years.


----------



## DaxMarko (Apr 23, 2017)

The flipping method worked. The image is now rotated the way it should be. Thanks a bunch!

I took the picture of artwork with smartphone and then uploaded it over tablet pc. I reckon some people will prefer using smatphone camera and encounter same problem, maybe you could mention a solution in the submission menu thing.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 17, 2021)

Sadly I'm currently having this issue on PC and flipping it in paint and resaving it is not fixing the problem :< I did after opening it copy the image into an entirely new paint project and that seemed to work but wow that was stubborn.


----------

